# NEW .... sorta :P



## Addicted2Shadow (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi. I joined a long time ago but haven't really explored the site much because I'm usually busy.I'm from a small town called Pelzer, South Carolina. I'm completely addicted to M.A.C. I'm drawn mostly to the eyeshadow but I love it all !


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 21, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra! Hope to see you around!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 21, 2010)

Enjoy!


----------



## n_c (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## nunu (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## LMD84 (Jul 22, 2010)

to the forum! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 have fun!


----------



## vintageroses (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Addicted2Shadow (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Camnagem (Jul 24, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Hypathya (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy the site!!


----------

